# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Database monitoring tool

## farny

I am not a DB2 DBA but we have DB2 on an AS400 here.  They have problems where the CPU is running at 95% or more.  Is there a monitoring tool for DB2 like SQL Servers Profiler?  That works really nice for trapping crappy queries.

----------


## sclark

Sounds like you're looking for Spotlight on DB2, a product described as "a diagnostic and resolution tool that empowers DBAs with everything they need to quickly identify and eliminate bottlenecks." You can find more about it here: http://www.quest.com/db2/spotlight_db2.asp

----------

